# Reverse Mask Rico.



## tervlover (Mar 6, 2015)

Meet Rico he is 12 months old. I know he is not standard but I love him ! He is a mixture of DDR and old English lines including Asoka who produced a lot of white, so could account or colouring. Anyway he is very happy, healthy, confident and fabulous temperament which is far more important to me.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He's gorgeous!His face markings look so much like a Siberian Husky.Very striking!


----------



## tervlover (Mar 6, 2015)

Thankyou Dogma 13, I think so too! He is my 4th GSD and I always wanted a reverse mask after watching "The Littleist Hobo" in my youth. 
He is a happy, healthy confident pup with great drives, which for me is more important than colour.x


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

he's pretty striking in the full body photo...... looks pretty big too?


----------



## tervlover (Mar 6, 2015)

Fodder said:


> he's pretty striking in the full body photo...... looks pretty big too?


 Hi Fodder. I think pic deceiving he's about 25" at shoulder and about 60 pounds.?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

it's funny, I have a male the same height and weight, they even look a bit similar. as soon as I posted my previous comment I thought to myself "I bet he's like Tilden and just photographs as if he's huge"


----------



## tervlover (Mar 6, 2015)

Here he is a baby with big bother Freddie the terv.?


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Good looking dogs!


----------

